# How do connect my new TV to old receiver?



## Iallwork

My TV has a digital coaxial and I want to connect it to my old receiver that has RCA input connections. It's a pioneer S201. the reason is my TV has terrible bass speakers. Just experimenting to make it a little better without spending much and learning in the process. I believe the stereo needs analog signal.Is the a cheap digital audio to analog audio converter.


----------



## Iallwork

any ideas yet. bump


----------



## v-six

Iallwork, does your receiver have dedicated analog 5.1 inputs? Are you hoping to get discrete surround sound to the receiver, or just stereo?


----------



## Iallwork

just stereo. My receiver doesn't have 5.1. Just left and right.


----------



## v-six

Are you sure there's no RCA stereo outputs on your TV? What's the brand and model number?

If you absolutely need to get from optical to analog, something like this would do: Amazon.com: Digital Audio To Analog Audio Converter: Electronics

Or you could put the money towards a new receiver


----------



## v-six

v-six said:


> If you absolutely need to get from optical to analog, something like this would do: Amazon.com: Digital Audio To Analog Audio Converter: Electronics


Yuck. After reading more about a lot of these converters, many of the cheap ones can't downmix 5.1 to stereo. If you used something like that with your TV for HD stations, you'd still get no audio unless you can force your tv to output stereo over the digital signal. I still have hope that your TV has an analog audio out!


----------



## Iallwork

The jack looks like RCA but it says coaxial audio and s-video, lots of RCA jacks but just input for those. My TV is a 46" element. It's not a name brand but we like it except for the bass has to be turned way down. So I'm looking for cheap solution for now till I can get some cash save up, plus I like to tinker. Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## sobeit

just looked at your manual and it looks like you do have rca ports - if its red, white and yellow give them a try.


----------



## Iallwork

The row of 5 sets of RCA jacks are for component 1 & 2 . The row of 3 sets are AV 1 & 2 in. Wouldn't all of these be input? I need to move my stereo into the living room to do this and find my RCA cables to try it. Might by tomorrow before I try it.


----------



## v-six

sobeit said:


> just looked at your manual and it looks like you do have rca ports - if its red, white and yellow give them a try.


It's hard to be sure if you've got the right manual unless they post a model number. There's more than one 46" Element TV. Also, for an audio output, it probably won't be paired with a yellow composite output, so we're looking for just red/white probably.


----------



## v-six

I checked out a manual for a 46" Element TV that matched what you're describing. It didn't have an analog audio output (the coax output is digital). It does have a headphone output, however. The impedance on that may not be exactly what your receiver is expecting, but it's the only option without adding a digital-to-analog converter and it's close enough. You'd need a Y-adapter cable (1/8" stereo mini on one end (mini headphone plug), and stereo male RCA on the other. They're under $10 if you don't have one. You may have to tweak the volume on your TV and receiver to get the levels where you want them.


----------



## Iallwork

ELDFW464 I think this is the model #. I don't see any headphone jack. There is a place to plug in 3.5mm. But it is for the PC audio input, so I don't think that will work. Looking through the manual I think, now that I'm talking to you guys and trying to figure this out, that the only audio output is the coaxial. I've been looking up some surround sound systems and I was noticed that they have dvd players and am fm receivers and what not. Is there any that are just stripped down to just the digital decoder, (or what ever it is) and I would think it would have to have an amplifier of some sort. Or i suppose the digital to analog converter would be cheapest since I have some speakers and my stereo receiver. You can tell I don't know much about this yet.


----------



## sobeit

v-six said:


> It's hard to be sure if you've got the right manual unless they post a model number. There's more than one 46" Element TV. Also, for an audio output, it probably won't be paired with a yellow composite output, so we're looking for just red/white probably.


Forgot about receiver part it


----------



## v-six

Iallwork said:


> ELDFW464


Ok that's what we needed. The person that designed your TV is a rat fink. You were correct in guessing there's no analog output. Actually, they were cheap; they saved a few bucks by leaving out a digital-to-analog audio converter.

You'll either need a converter box that goes from coaxial or optical to RCA, or you'll need a new receiver. If you're tight on money, look around for a converter with decent reviews and that won't break the bank.

If you can spend a few bucks, a budget home theater receiver can run as low as $150 (even for name-brand like yamaha or pioneer). I know you only need stereo (and not surround sound), but most budget stereo receivers don't include a digital input. If you want to do some shopping in that category, sign up for the email deals from newegg.com. You're likely to catch a budget receiver in there every few weeks. Amazon's prices fluctuate a lot, you may get lucky there as well. The prices at crutchfield.com may be a little higher, but they're a good company to do business with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## v-six

Also, to be clear, if you want to get a coax-to-RCA box and keep using your receiver, you'll need a converter, not just an adapter.

The coaxial output on your TV is digital. You'd need a product that actually converts the digital signal to analog, not just an adapter that changes coax to RCA.


----------



## Iallwork

Looking at my manual the coaxial looks like the kind you screw in but it is actually has the RCA end. I realize that I will still need a converter though. I will do some pricing. Sometimes it's hard to tell if I am ordering the right stuff till I get it in in the mail and see it. So,I don't see any optical jacks, but shouldn't need them long as I get coaxial with the RCA ends( at least the end that goes in the TV). I will probably just look for a budget home theater receiver like you say. Or I might end up spending money on something that will sound just as bad. Thanks again for all the help. I will try the newegg thing. I will try to let you know what I end up doing.


----------



## v-six

You're welcome, and good luck.

Yes, a digital coax will often have an RCA connector. If you end up looking at something and you're hesitant about if it's the right way to go, feel free to post that too.


----------



## Iallwork

Would something like this work
Sony STR DE697 7.1 Channel Digital Home Theater Surround Sound Receiver | eBay


----------



## Iallwork

I have to leave, so I may not make it back in time to get this one.


----------



## Iallwork

so what ever home theater receiver I purchase will have to have a coaxial audio input? The guy that designed this TV really was a rat fink!


----------



## v-six

Iallwork said:


> so what ever home theater receiver I purchase will have to have a coaxial audio input? The guy that designed this TV really was a rat fink!


Yes and yes.

The other option is to send the audio from your devices right to your receiver, and bypass the TV.


----------



## v-six

If you're still receiver shopping, and you're somewhere within Newegg's delivery range, this is right about what you're looking for, and for $169 the price is right.

Newegg.com - Pioneer VSX-821-K 5.1-Channel 3D Ready A/V Receiver

That sale will probably be around for a few days, then it'll go back up a bit.


----------



## Iallwork

That looks like a great way to start building my system. Thanks for keeping an eye open for me. I am going to try to budget for it, but I just paid my property tax (ouch). Are you sure it has coaxial in? Any way I think that is the just the type of unit I'm looking for even if I can't get this one. I like that it is bluetooth ready from what little I know about bluetooth. Will read some more after work.


----------



## v-six

Yes, there's a digital coax in. Open up the pictures and you can actually zoom in on the back panel.

Keep in mind for bluetooth there's an extra adapter you'd need. I have no idea how much that costs.


----------



## Iallwork

How come (on the back where it says coaxial in) below that it says(CD)


----------



## v-six

Most likely, that tells you what input the coax input is assigned to. For the painful details, digital coax and optical Toslink are both part of the S/PDIF specification. That was really designed for pushing audio from something like a CD player. It can handle up to Dolby Digital and DTS. If you were using a Blu-Ray player, you'd want to send audio via HDMI, as it's got more bandwidth and can handle stuff like Dolby True HD and DTS-HD. The difference isn't night and day (the audio fidelty goes from very good to really really good). But hey, take advantage of anything you can.


----------



## Iallwork

What is the major difference between the VSX-821-k and the VSX-521-k from newegg, besides the price? I see they are both ready for bluetooth. I don't plan on using an Ipod or those things with it.


----------



## v-six

Same power amp, same inputs (other than the iPod connection) Heavier surround sound speaker terminals on the 821. If you don't need iPod connectivity, the 521 might be worth trying.

Here's the comparison, hopefully the link isn't temporary.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008233%2050001167&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&CompareItemList=488|82-117-398^82-117-398-TS%2C82-117-397^82-117-397-TS


----------



## Iallwork

Looked at the comparison, Thanks again v-six, that is what I wanted to know. I might get that one, just have to scrape up the dough. Maybe by then the price will come down some more.


----------



## Iallwork

I'm trying to learn more about bluetooth.


----------

